# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > STEROID PROFILES >  SEO/Synthol Profile (Please check out)

## G4R

*Synthol/SEO*

_(Medium-chain triglycerides + benzyl alcohol)

[propane-1,2,3-triol or 1,2,3-propanetriol or 1,2,3-trihydroxypropane] Glycerol

Formula: C8-C12 (With Fatty Acid Ester Attached)

Melting Point: 17.8 °C (64.2°F)

Manufacturer: Chirs Clark (Original), Synthetek (Syntherol)

Release Date: 1996

Active life: N/A

Effective dose: (Flatter Muscle Heads and Smaller Muscle [Pecs/Calves/Abs]) .5 – 1mL per muscle head
(Rounder Muscle Heads [Bi’s/Tri’s/Delts/Quads/Traps]) 1 – 3mL per muscle head

Detection time: No illegal or controlled substances contained; therefore will not show up on drug tests
Oil disperses within 3 months (not 3 – 5 years as is falsely rumored)_

In 1996, a man named Chris Clark invented the first SEO (Site Enhancing Oil), and named it 'Synthol' as a replacement for Esiclene ([Formebolone] originally used to treat children deficient in growth; due to its mild steroidal yet non-estrogenic properties which can cause growth in children) which went out of production at the time. After a phone call from Bristol-Meyers (who hold the trademark rights on the 'Synthol' name) Clark was forced to change the name of his product to PumpNPose. However, the name of Synthol was stuck with bodybuilders.

Synthol is a mixture of 5% Benzyl Alcohol, and 95% pure MCT. Medium-chain triglycerides (MCTs) are medium-chain (6 to 12 carbons) fatty acid esters of glycerol.

MCTs passively diffuse from the GI tract (Human gastrointestinal tract) to the portal system (When a capillary bed drains into another capillary bed through veins, without first going through the heart )[longer fatty acids are absorbed into the lymphatic system] without requirement for modification like long-chain fatty acids or very-long-chain fatty acids. Also, MCTs do not require bile salts for digestion. People who have malnutrition or malabsorption syndromes (abnormality in absorption of food nutrients) are treated with MCTs because they do not require energy for absorption, utilization, or storage. The fatty acids found in MCTs are called medium-chain fatty acids. The medium-chain fatty acids (and the corresponding number of carbons) found in MCTs are caproic acid (C6), caprylic acid (C8), capric acid (C10) and lauric acid (C12). MCTs are composed of a glycerol backbone and three of these fatty acids. The approximate ratios of these fatty acids in commercial MCT products derived from coconut oil is 2(C6):55(C8):42(C10):1(C12).

So how does Synthol work? To begin with, it does not stay in the muscle for 3 to 5 years. It actually dissipates within months. However, during this time, it will have stretched the fascia of that muscle. 

Fascia is a form of connective tissue. Its job is to provide a sliding and gliding environment for muscles, to suspend organs in their proper place, to transmit movement from muscle to the bones they are attached to, and to provide a supportive and movable wrapping for nerves and blood vessels as they pass through and between muscles. There are no short cuts in building new muscle tissue, you still have to break the muscle tissue down by intense training, eating a balanced goal oriented diet and have adequate rest.
In the non-stretching form, it is the substance that makes up tendons, which attach muscle to bone, and ligaments, which attach bone to bone. 
Muscles are composed of muscle fibers that are each wrapped in a thin tight sheath of connective tissue known as fascia. Bundles of muscle fibers are over wrapped with a slightly thicker layer, then bundles of bundles are similarly wrapped, then the total muscle is wrapped again with another layer of fascia. As the muscle nears its end at a bone, the size and number of muscle fibers significantly decreases, narrowing the circumference of the muscle, but the fascia that has been wrapping those muscle fibers continues, becoming the tendon that attaches the muscle to bone.

There are no real studies, where it is directly supported that muscle fascia stretching increases muscle growth. Right now it is mostly based on indirect scientific studies, anatomy, and anecdotal evidence. 

Other supporting evidence is found with bodybuilders who spot inject site enhancement oil. Many people assume that the oil is causing temporary muscle gain, but in fact based on user experience it appears to cause actual long term muscle gain as the result of stretching the muscle fascia. Many pro-bodybuilders, such as Olympia winners Jay Cutler and Arnold Schwarzenegger, do forms of weighted fascia stretching as part of their workouts.

The fascia is a great constrictive factor in muscle growth. The more stretched the fascia is, the more the muscle will be able to grow, and the more it will have that popping look. Site oils stay in there long enough for the fascia to stretch. As they dissipate, the space left by them is replaced with new muscle tissue growth. That is why when x-rays and MRIs where performed on some of the people that have 25"+ arms, there was no oil found in there. The oil dissipated, and it was replaced by real muscle. 
This principle is the same as the one behind site shots with steroids , but it works at a much larger degree, because Site Oils take much longer to dissipate. As well, this is the same principle behind fascia stretching. However, it is much more efficient with Site Oils. One example is to imagine a balloon. You can pull on it and stretch it as much as you want, and you will stretch it a bit, but, if you fill it with a liquid, you will be able to stretch it to a much larger degree than just pulling on it from the outside. This is the best way to compare the efficiency of fascia stretching versus using Site Oils.
Site oils can be used for two purposes - to increase the size of a muscle or to shape a muscle. 

The best time to run Synthol would be alongside a steroid cycle. This will ensure the muscle building process can occur at the same time that the stretching is taking place, and will help with maintaining the size increase by forcing growth into the flexible muscle area. The pain that can occur during the stretching process can be severe; this is due to the pressure build up within the muscle. Massaging and stretching can help, but expect some possible painful workouts and injections. To increase size, let us use the biceps as an example. You need to inject into every head of the muscle, while rotating the shots daily within that head. This is the only way to ensure that the added size keeps to your natural look and shape of the muscle. Now, this is very important, you have to massage the area that you just injected for quite a while, and you will need to implement a stretching protocol. This will help make the fascia more flexible and will help aid the restrictions around the muscle belly. The stretching needs to be done before, during and after workouts. You have to make sure that there's no lump forming. The muscle should always be soft. You should never have a lump. It is also a good idea, to inject just before going to the gym, then as soon as you get to the gym, you should do a couple light weight, high reps sets for that muscle, to get the blood moving. This again will minimize any possible lump formation. You have to keep in mind, that as soon as lumps form because of a minimal massage, scar tissue can form as well. You want to avoid scar tissue at all costs. Also, to minimize scar tissue build up, use small needles, like 25g or 26g (depending on the injection site) and inject very slowly. If you find that a lump does form, but you are due for another shot, wait until, by massaging, the lump goes away (it should not be more than a couple of days) and then resume from where you left off.

If you have obtained all the size you want, and just want to shape the muscle, as adding a peak on the biceps, then inject the spot in the peak of the muscle, with .5 - 1mL every day or every second day until you obtain the peak that you desire.

Site Oils are safe, if certain precautions are taken, same as when injecting anything else. You always have to aspirate . Always! You do not want the oil to go in a vein. Always massage the area after the injection so that scar tissue build up doesn't occur, and make sure to do your muscle fascia stretches. And most importantly, use common sense. With all this in mind, while it is safe if precautions are used, in my opinion Synthol should only be used by experienced bodybuilders who have gone through years of different training programs to help increase the natural size of any of their lagging body parts.

Now, if you have 16" arms, don't think that you will have 23" in 5 weeks. If you try that, you will end up with deformed looking muscles and you will be the laughing stock of the world. Now, that being said, we must look at the possibilities of misuse. Many doctors claim that the use of Synthol is extremely dangerous, and potentially fatal, as injection into a major blood vessel can possibly lead to embolism, leading to heart attacks, strokes, pulmonary embolism and/or permanent brain damage if the Synthol traces find its way into cerebral vessels.

----------

